# Installing heated/electric leather seats.



## jdaniels24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, I tried searching and couldn't find the answer I was hoping for.

I found a set of black leather heated/electric seats out of a 2011 cruze and I was wondering what is needed to make them work on my 2012 2LT turbo?

The parts guy at the dealer said it was impossible.

Is it better to just go and have my seats rewrapped with heat added?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

You have to replace out the A/C controls to get it factory. You could just wire it up on a regular flip switch though.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Just order the AC control unit from EBAY: Temperature Control Cruze 1055081 11 12 Assy Auto W Heat Seats 95017058 | eBay

After that it's just simply install the seats, swap out that unit, and wire it all up. It really shouldn't even take that long 

Good luck.

Edit: OEM is always better than rewrapped


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Are we really sure its that simple? Would the body control module need to be reprogrammed for the heated seats to work with the new control unit? I would think so. If not, this would definitely be preferable to rewrapped leather seats with heat added.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a possibility the BCM needs reprogramming, and even wires added. I don't know if anyone has done this yet.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so used to older hondas that never had this kind of technology. You can add whatever you want just install the switch and away you go. It's doable on the cruze though someone just has to try it. Wires added is a given here because there won't be any wires running to the seats to begin with.


----------



## jdaniels24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Looking at the bottom of my seats there are already wires running to the manual seats. I would imagine this is for the airbag sensors and or the seatbelt light?

I tried calling GM parts to see if they knew what the difference was but he said I needed a VIN number of a car that came with Heated/electric seats. In other words it sounded like he didn't want to help me. He did mention that one harness he found was 700 bucks. Now that still puts me about 800 dollars cheaper then having my seats rewrapped.

The big question I would imagine is seeing if the connectors are the same and maybe look at a wiring diagram to see if there are more wires added?

P.S. didn't realize this was my first post. Hello all and thank you for having me 

Jer


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As additional info, gmpartsdirect lists different seat harnesses for the leather/heated and cloth seats. So you would probably be looking at:
-Leather heated seats
-ACC module with controls for the heated seats
-Seat harnesses for each seat.

You may need more, but thats what I have found so far. It seems easy enough if it is all plug and play. If the BCM module needs reprogrammed, thats a whole different can of worms


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wonder if he figured this out? I bought a 2014 and now want leather would be cool to get them heated too

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

